
Report on the current experience of using IPFS to deploy a website - shuckles
https://macwright.org/2019/06/08/ipfs-again.html
======
zlynx
I had to stop using IPFS to read websites because it kept crashing my router.
It makes hundreds of connections to other IPFS servers. And if you have
working IPv6 it makes many of those _twice_. I'd often see over a thousand,
then the router would slowly stop working until it self reset.

There may be a way to limit the number of connections but I never looked too
hard. My plan still is to put the cable router into bridge mode and start
using my own router with OpenWRT -- but that's been my plan for a couple of
years now, so you see that the follow-through is lacking.

~~~
pmlnr
I nearly got my server banned in Hetzner, because the default config of IPFS
starts aggressively scanning the network for local peers immediately.

~~~
hecturchi
When running in such environment it is necessary to run configure IPFS with
"ipfs init --profile server" which will prevent this from happening.
Documented here: [https://github.com/ipfs/go-
ipfs/blob/master/docs/config.md](https://github.com/ipfs/go-
ipfs/blob/master/docs/config.md)

------
ResearchAtPlay
The Inter Planetary File System has the potential to radically change content
hosting to become truly decentralized. This report names some of the most
pressing barriers to widespread adoption of ipfs.

In my opinion the biggest issue is _terrible_ documentation on ipfs.io (as
noted by the report). The "Getting Started" page fails to explain the basic
structure of ipfs and uses jargon that isn't defined. This lack of
documentation prevents even tech savvy users from adopting ipfs.

------
darsnack
Tried setting up an IPFS website using Hearth, and I ran into the links issue.
Gave up pretty soon after in favor of GitHub Pages.

